# Best drawing tablet?



## Kracov (Feb 9, 2021)

So I want to get back into digital painting. Years ago I had a Wacom Cintiq 13hd Creative Pen & Touch Display. It was pretty good. I recall it did have problems like the cable touching made the screen turn off. Not too big of a deal. The painting in PS CS6 was good, but the pressure sensitivity was mediocre, it would produce minor blobs at the beginning/end of strokes. Maybe that's the program and not the tablet, though. And having to blend colors all the time. Anyway, I tried XP Pen and Huion KAMVAS GT-221 Pro. I gave up on them because of lag, parallax, calibration problems. So I tried Cintiq 22. Biggest disappointment ever. Too large and heavy. I gave it a try though, but there were problems installing drivers. Could see the screen and use it though. At one point I managed to successfully install drivers, as it said in the system tray. The Wacom software said "device not connected". After googling, other people have the same problems, and I tried a couple fixes but nothing worked. Anyway, I'm now reconsidering getting either Cintiq 13HD or Huion Kamvas 16. A small amount of users report the new Huion still has calibration issues. What do you think?


----------

